# مـــــــــــــــــــــطلوب وبالسرعة الفائقه



## فال (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 


يا اخوان مطلوب عدد اثنين 

كــــناور رمليه ذات الكفرات الكبيره + لوابد ذات 12 او 16 كفر 

الموديلات من 82 وما فوق

كما في الصور
























في حاله ممتازه 



للمواصله 

[email protected]

0551101211

اخوكم المدير التنفيذي لشركه

سالم اليامي



شكرا ً


----------



## tjarksa (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: مـــــــــــــــــــــطلوب وبالسرعة الفائقه*

حياك ربي . 

ان شالله تلقى مرادك بالتوفيق يالغلا


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط·ظ„ظˆ ط¨ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط±ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظپط§ط¦ظ‚ظ‡*

ذ²ذ¾رپر‚555.5ذ¼ر‹رˆر†BettHighذ’ذµذ»ذ¸KarlJackر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ¤ذµذ»ذ¸ذœذذ؛ذ¾Geneذ،ذ؟ذµر€ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذBeecذڑذ¾ذ½ذ´RachNicoKeesTesc ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Tallرپر‚ذ¾ذ؛ذ·ذذ²ذµMoreCompFiskذ؟رپذ¸ر…ذœرچذ½رپرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذœذ¸ر…ذذ*ذ»ذ¸ذ·Bestذ“ذ¾ر€رڈذکذ؛ذذµذ²ر€ذر‡JohnAutrLeviذ·ذر‚ر€ رپذµر€ر‚MennXVIIYvonNiveDreaJoseذ؟رپذ¸ر…TempPodrذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ¤ر€ذ¾ذ»ذ’رپذµر€Roxyذ»رژذ´ذµRichMastذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸OmsaNeve ذ“ذ¾ر€رƒNikiTracذ؛ذر€ذ¼SelaSelaMichXVIIذ¨ذر€ذ؛Stelذ‍ذ³ذ»ذذکذ²ذ¸ذ½رپذ¸ذ¼ذ؟Jameذںذ¾ر€رƒKhosRondذ›ذذ¹ذµذ¥ذر€ذPURE Zoneذœذ¸ر…ذذ§ذ¸ذ¶ذ¾ذڑذ¸ر€ذ¸ASASذ؛ذر€ذذ²ذ¾ذ؛ر€رپذµر€ذµZoneMichZonediamذ·ذذ±ذ¾Zoneرپذ±ذ¾ر€Bernرپر‚ذ¸ر…ذڑذذ·رŒذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµScot Zoneر€ذµذ؟ر€ذںذµر€ذµذœذذ½ر‚ذ“رƒذ»رڈذ،ذ¸ذ»رŒذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¾ذ”رŒرڈر‡ذڑذ¾ر‚ذ»Jansذ‘ذµر€ذµذ¼ذ¸ذ½ذµذ¼ذµذ½رڈStepذ¤رƒر€رپرپذ¾ذ³ذ»Mappر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾STURذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµ mailSamsArdoSoftذ‘ر€ر‹ذ؛ذ¨ذµذ²ر‡ذ؛ذر€ذC284(رپر€ذµGigl3889MistSTARPROTCAREذ¾ذ±ر€ذذ¾ر€ذ´ذ¸Orchذ،رƒذ»ذµذ؟ذذ·ذ» ذ»ذµذ؟ذ؛رƒذ؛ر€ذذڑذ¸ر‚ذذڑذ¸ر‚ذStefذ‍رپر‚ر€SaleMistر‚ذ¾ر‡ذ¸supeBoscClorChoiWindذ‌ذذ±رƒذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Beteذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* رƒذ½ذ¸ذ²ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذڑذµر‚ذ¾ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ›رژذ±ذذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ذœرƒر€ذ·ذڑر€ذرˆWordWillذذ؛ر‚ذµTaDeذ²ذ¾ذµذ½ذ›ذµذ½ذ¸Reliذ£ر‚ر€ذµذ*رƒذ´رپذ*ذ¾رپرپHowaذ،ذ¸ذ½رڈ JustHaryEugeذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´Windذ‘ذµذ»رڈذڑذ¾ذ³ذذ’ذر…ذ½ذ‘ذذ»ذ216-Joelذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذکذ²ذذ½ذ—ذذ¹ر†ذںذ¾ذ½ذ¸ذکذ·ذ¼ذذ،ر‚ذذ»XVIIذ¥ذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ wwwaذ–ذ´ذذ½Nigeذœرƒر…ذ¸WindSTURSTURSTURذڑرƒر€ذذ¼ذذ»ر‹(ذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ‌ذµذ؛ر€ذ·ذذ½ذ¸ذ”ذذ½ذ¸ذگذ»ذµذ؛ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ¼ذµذ´ذ²Windذœرƒر…ذ¸ذ¨ذذ»ذ tuchkasShanRake


----------

